
Graphcool is now open-source as the Graphcool Framework - kylemathews
https://github.com/graphcool/framework
======
babakness
+1, this is wonderful. Game changer in many ways. Can't wait to use it on some
projects.

My feature request would be to integrate with PostgreSQL and the ability to
query database functions / store procedures and filter results (ie select
x,y,z from myfunction(parameter1,parameter2) ) for super fast processing of
data at the database level and to leverage database plugins through functions.

I believe that the store procedures are possible through the `resolver`
function feature; the only missing piece is probably PostgreSQL support.

------
devanb
I'm super excited to use this! It will make creating GraphQL micro-services a
breeze.

Congrats Graphcool!

------
petetnt
Kudos to Graphcool for open sourcing this! Can't wait to try it out in
production myself. The graph.cool FAAS is amazing by its own means, but having
the complete control over it (if needed) is beautiful!

------
ilmatic
+1 the lack of local development has been the only thing holding me back on
GC...this is exciting

